# cereal killa aka neil rushton pictures



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

here we go





































neil will fill you in from which show there from

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hhmm, wonder where ya nicked them from then?? :lol: :wink:

Let me think?

Top one is from this years NABBA England, the other three are from, if I remember rightly the 2004 EFBB North-West. The top one of which is a comparison shot of me with my ol' buddy Pat 'Bully' Warner.

Top bloke and an awesome result at this years British too!! Good on 'im


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

looking good Neil!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, now MY attempt at posting a picture or two....

Here goes...........










This was taken backstage @ the NABBA England in 2005.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well that worked out quite successful !

I'll try another.










This one's from the NABBA North-East in 2004


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Getting quite good at this mullarky :lol: :lol: :lol:










This is me, offseason trying to get my arms a bit bigger.

Thats a 125lb Dumbell for Hammer curls LOL

It was kinda heavy!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll try get a few more up from this years Englands. Inspite of me lookin' crap. Might be a lesson to everyone else to really nail their condition!!

TTFN


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Here we go, a couple more piccies; as promised. DONT laugh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my favourite one!!

I call it *"THE BEST USE OF A WINNERS TROPHY!!"*










LMFAO ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hence the name "Cereal killa!"


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... im hungry now!


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

lol coco pops  ah ah ah lol 

I like eat a cereal but this is the Miels PoPs  ih ih ih ih



Me too leeb i go hungry now lol miam miam miammmm :roll:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, makes me chuckle too!

.....sometimes ya just gotta take a step back and have a good ol' laugh at yourself!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Neil good to see you on this site - great photos and very impressed with your postings so far.

Nick


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

nick500 said:


> Neil good to see you on this site - great photos and very impressed with your postings so far.
> 
> Nick


Cheers mate,

I firmly believe the more experianced trainers such as myself should try help others with the benefit of their experiances, be it successes they've had or mistakes they've made.....it's all a learning curve.

Hell I ain't stopped learning yet and I've been in this sport 18 years now!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

*One for the Offseason!!*


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)




----------

